# Crowley - Inspired by Abby.



## Greimour (May 3, 2015)

After looking at the amazing pictures created by Abby, I felt inspired to attempt something more difficult than my usual stuff. As Crowley was the last person to comment on one of my pictures, I tried to draw the pic on his profile. His pic is small but I did my best. Not nearly as good as Abby but was a fun exercise <3

I shown this to Crowley before sharing. ^_^





I think I will just post  future pictures  in this same thread rather than always making new ones. 

Kev. <3


----------



## TJ1985 (May 3, 2015)

Very nice work. I immediately knew which picture you'd used as inspiration, and you did a great job. If I were to try to do the same thing most people would check twice that they were holding the picture the right way up.  

Very impressive piece.


----------



## Greimour (May 3, 2015)

Don't kill me TJ, ^_^


----------



## TJ1985 (May 3, 2015)

Not bad, not bad at all.  It's a pretty good likeness.


----------



## Greimour (May 3, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Not bad, not bad at all.  It's a pretty good likeness.



I realized half way through that I made mistakes but I was just happy to do as well as I did ^_^


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 3, 2015)

Got damn that's good.


----------



## TJ1985 (May 3, 2015)

Greimour said:


> I realized half way through that I made mistakes but I was just happy to do as well as I did ^_^



I've produced far worse drawings of myself, and it's my face! I should know what it looks like. When you glance at one of my drawings, you'd swear it was drawn by a blind man who was being guided by a drunk.


----------



## Gumby (May 4, 2015)

I think those are both pretty darn good! And who isn't both inspired and intimidated by the most talented Abby? I'm afraid I can never match her gift, it's beyond me.

By the way, welcome back.


----------



## Abby (May 9, 2015)

I think they are both awesome! And thanks for the lovely compliments, I feel the same about your writing skills


----------



## Greimour (May 10, 2015)

I tried drawing your pic too, but I decided not to share because I am not good enough. ^_^

<3

3 major point of concern:

1: Your gorgeous curls are impossible for me to replicate.
2: I am terrible at drawing lips >.<
3: The natural light in your pic makes the shading really hard for me to do considering I only do pencil (not color) 

For #3 I tried looking at your pics again as you didn't use color either, but it's seriously hard to do -.-''

It's a long road but its fun so I will keep at it I think <3


----------



## Greimour (May 10, 2015)

*Random Sketch.*

*Like I said in first post: All my pictures will be posted in this thread so...




On top of that... I did an amazing fail.

Things wrong: 
1. Sword
2. Short skirt.
3. The face/shading.

My excuse is a lack of sharpener and only one dull pencil to use. I considered using a knife to sharpen the pencil but decided not to:

*


----------



## Foxee (May 10, 2015)

TJ has the whole Charlie Daniels vibe going on. I like it.


----------



## Greimour (May 10, 2015)

Foxee said:


> TJ has the whole Charlie Daniels vibe going on. I like it.



Lol. I had to look charlie daniels up, but I seen your point straight away ^_^

... Will prob attempt Abby again soon and see if I have confidence to post it <3


----------



## Foxee (May 10, 2015)

Curly hair like Abby's is a bit more of a challenge but my suggestion would be to draw the main part of it (from the crown of her head down to where it's real separated) as a mass, the way you have been (GREAT job on that) and then drawing some individual curled locks. It's intimidating because she's a very beautiful woman but no different, really than anyone else you've tried. Get out of your left brain and just look at the shapes, you can rock this!


----------



## Greimour (May 10, 2015)

Foxee said:


> Curly hair like Abby's is a bit more of a challenge but my suggestion would be to draw the main part of it (from the crown of her head down to where it's real separated) as a mass, the way you have been (GREAT job on that) and then drawing some individual curled locks. It's intimidating because she's a very beautiful woman but no different, really than anyone else you've tried. Get out of your left brain and just look at the shapes, you can rock this!




As per your suggestion: (still not quite there but better than my first attempt <3)



Edit note: 

As you can see, I posted the picture only minutes after above comment, but I already had most of it done, I just couldn't do the hair or mouth <3


----------



## Foxee (May 10, 2015)

Just keep doing what you're doing! And I have a book that one of my college profs liked to use in his curriculum called "Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain"...you may like it, too.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 11, 2015)

Aww, what's wrong with short skirts? Haha. 

I'd recommend drawing Foxee but that cuteness is impossible to reproduce and will only result in lost shattered dreams.


----------



## Abby (May 11, 2015)

I love it! I look younger which is a definite plus, and you did great with the curls. Alway best to suggest the movement and direction rather than trying to draw each individual part of the hair which is exactly what you've done. Keep at it! 

I bought that book for my mum foxee, still waiting to see if it's had any effect cos she can't draw but wants to. No idea where I got my arty streak from, or my curls for that matter cos my parents have neither!


----------



## Foxee (May 11, 2015)

I'd say you had a streak of luck in both respects, then.  I hope your mom enjoys learning to draw.


----------



## Greimour (May 11, 2015)

Glad you liked it Abby ^_^

Drawing pictures of people and letting them see it is scary o.0 ... Still, drawing from photo reference's (I was told) is good practice so. <3

I will definitely check out that book Foxee <3 ... And yeah Crowley, I don't think I will attempt that level of cuteness just yet.  ^_^


----------



## Raleigh (May 26, 2015)

Greimour said:


> As per your suggestion: (still not quite there but better than my first attempt <3)
> 
> View attachment 8361
> 
> ...



This is amazing :3


----------

